# Thermal Interior Blinds



## conham (Sep 17, 2009)

Any suggestions are welcome please.What thermal interior blinds will fit my fiat swift van.Thanks conham


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello,

We bought a set of internal screens for our 2004 Fiat ducato Rapido, back in March when we bought the van.

They attach to the door windows and windscreen by using suckers and are quite thickly insulated. Although we found that the windscreen still condensed so we have now gone for the External screens. The internal screens were great at keeping the van cool in the summer and helped with the condensation in the spring but in low temperatures condensation still developed, hence why we have gone for the External screens.

I dont think we will use the internal screens now that we have the externals so if you are interested send me a PM.

Ian.


----------

